# A few short videos



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

These are from Sunday. Its a school in town. The tractor is a New Holland TV-140 and a Horst blade with manual sideboards.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice vids... What type tractor are you using?

CH


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

do you have a picture of the tractor? Looks to be a three point plow


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Looks like a bidirectional tractor. How big is that horst blade? Seems small on that tractor.
http://www.newholland.com/h4/produc...=NA&RL=ENNA&NavID=000001277003&series=4882711


----------

